# The Lord Talbot



## Beatrice (Jun 30, 2013)

Does anyone have any information on this line boat, sailing out of Aberdeen, 1930s? I have some info on it but would like more, because I'd like to write up the history of my grandfather's exploits on this boat.
Thanks


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard Beatrice.

I have moved your thread from the Say Hello forum to Ship Research where you are more likely to receive replies. Good luck.


----------



## Beatrice (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you.
Beatrice


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

*For the attention of Beatrice*

Do you mean the 1917-built steam trawler LORD TALBOT ?


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

*S. T. Lord Talbot of 1917*

In the absence of confirmation from Beatrice, assume she refers to the 1917-built trawler, and if this is correct then here is some info :

Built by Cochrane & Sons of Selby, in 1917, as the trawler *WILLIAM WESTENBURGH* and launched on 25th of January 1917, Cochrane's Yard Number 687. Completed on 22nd of May 1917.

Length (LOA) : 45.1 metres
Length (LPP) : 42.2 metres
Beam : 7.2 metres

Tonnage (GRT) : 325 tons

Propulsion : Triple-Expansion Steam Reciprocating Engine

Speed : 11 knots

Official Number : 143929

*Vessel History*

1917 : To the Royal Navy of UK as WILLIAM WESTENBURGH
1921 : Pickering & Haldane Steam Trawling Coy of Hull as LORD TALBOT
1929 : Perihelion Steam Fishing Coy of Grimsby as LORD TALBOT
1931 : Walker Steam Trawling Coy of Aberdeen as LORD TALBOT
1932 : Crampin Steam Fishing Coy of Grimsby as STAR OF THE REALM
1935 : Malmata Fishing Coy of Grimsby as STAR OF THE REALM
1938 : P/f Uvak A/S of Thorshavn, Denmark as NORDSTJORNAN
1940 : Royal Navy of UK as STAR OF THE REALM 
1946 : W. R. Metcalfe of Falmouth as STAR OF THE REALM
1952 : Broken up, at La Spezia, February 1952

During WWII, under naval requisition, served as HMT STAR OF THE REALM as a Boom Defence Vessel


----------



## Beatrice (Jun 30, 2013)

*Lord Talbot*

Thank you! Yes, that's exactly the boat I mean.
Did I say I was trying to write up particularly my grandfather's work in saving the American Flying Family, and he took The Lord Talbot into 'iceberg alley' as he called it? September 1932 was the date. I'm planning on a fiction children's story as well as a non-fiction account, destined for the Aberdeen Maritime Museum.
I was in touch with the daughters of the Flying Family when I visited cousins in Florida. Janet Lee was at home and I phoned her. Exciting to talk to her.

Any info is more than welcome.
Apologies for not getting back sooner - I'm currently in Australia, and am just beginning to catch up on things.

Other queries:
what was the type of radio transmitter used? And the call sign? Where can I access this information? How many crew were on board? I've got a few photos, and some newspaper article info. but I need to be precise.
Thanks again.


----------



## clare100small (May 11, 2014)

*Lord Talbot*

Hi Beatrice,

My name is Clare, I'm the granddaughter of Jim (James Watson) your cousin (son of your Uncle Harry). He has been telling me some family history and we are doing our best to put together the pieces and he was telling me this story of Tom today. I did some research and came across this thread. I hope you pick this message up and manage to get in touch!

We would be delighted to hear from you. He has talked a lot about Tom over the years. 

Clare Small


----------



## Beatrice (Jun 30, 2013)

*Lord Talbot*

Clare, how lovely!
I have a bit of Watson family history at my fingertips....e.g. Tom, Bill, Jim and Harry as four brothers. Tom had four daughters, Elizabeth, Christina (my mother), Beatrice, Mary. They all have offspring scattered round the globe. I have a brother, Tom, cousins Alastair (Elizabeth's son), Scott and Graeme (Mary's sons), and Christine (Beatrice's daughter). 
I've got a bit of Lord Talbot's story too, in the rescue of the Flying Family. I've written about it as a fictional story for children but alas haven't got it published yet.
Other historical bits and pieces: Cellardyke, the Watson area, is a dear little village, joined on to Anstruther. One of the Watsons in the past was press-ganged into Nelson's navy, and his wife followed him, despite the fact that Nelson didn't like women on his boat. She had a baby just before (I think) the Battle of Copenhagen.
And we have another splendid ancestor in Water Wullie Watson, who walked across the waters off the coast of Fife, when his boat foundered. Can't remember the date offhand, but I'll look it up.

I'm based in New Zealand - and I do have about three pages of Watson history which I could send to you, or maybe scan and post through.



Cheers,
Beatrice


----------



## clare100small (May 11, 2014)

That would be great. Granchi would love to hear any information you have. He's 88 now and memory is a bit fuzy in parts so he would love to have some memory jogging and more info!
If it's easier my email address is [email protected]. 
We found out about Water Willier Watson a few days ago and bought a book the Memorials of Cellardyke (I guess you may have seen it but its here...http://www.electricscotland.com/history/cellardyke/fChaptersSixToEight.pdf) I'm glad you confirmed it, as I had another hint that had suggested someone different to Water Willie Watson, but loved the idea of his story being in my family tree!
I think I may have to plan a trip to Cellardyke! We all live in South Wales now!

Clare


----------



## Beatrice (Jun 30, 2013)

I've scanned and sent off information on the ancestors, Clare.
My interest in the Lord Talbot is because of Skipper Tom Watson and his crew's courageous rescue of the American Flying Family, the visionary pioneering aviators in the 1930s. And later on, I think this was still the boat which took the adventuring group of Martin Lindsay and his mates off Greenland. They were the British Trans-Greenland Expedition, and to overwinter where they landed up would have been very difficult for their hosts.


----------



## AlanDon (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi 

I realise that it's a bit late, but I have just joined this site, I see that you are looking for information on the Lord Talbot, well, I believe I have access to a Video / DVD showing footage of the Lord Talbot.

If you want a copy please let me know and I'll forward it to you 

Alan
(North Wales)


----------



## Lester99! (7 mo ago)

Beatrice said:


> *Lord Talbot*
> 
> Thank you! Yes, that's exactly the boat I mean.
> Did I say I was trying to write up particularly my grandfather's work in saving the American Flying Family, and he took The Lord Talbot into 'iceberg alley' as he called it? September 1932 was the date. I'm planning on a fiction children's story as well as a non-fiction account, destined for the Aberdeen Maritime Museum.
> ...


Hello - I realize this is an old post but I just recently began doing research on the Lord Talbot and the rescue mission. My grandfather was also a member of the crew. My father is now 90 and recalls stories of the rescue from his father. I would like any information you may have to share from your research and curious if you wrote your book? Thank you.
Lesley


----------



## Lester99! (7 mo ago)

AlanDon said:


> Hi
> 
> I realise that it's a bit late, but I have just joined this site, I see that you are looking for information on the Lord Talbot, well, I believe I have access to a Video / DVD showing footage of the Lord Talbot.
> 
> ...


Hello Alan I am very interested in any information regarding the Lord Talbot. My grandfather was part of the crew that helped to rescue the Flying Family.


----------

